# I made whipped Shea butter



## danielle22033 (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't have The exact recipe with me right now, however it was around 3 ounces of Shea butter 2 ounces of coconut oil half an ounce of cocoa butter and I think 2 ounces of olive oil.  It had a wonderful fluffy texture and I love the way it melted in my hands.  However it didn't feel very good it was very greasy and it didn't make my hands feel moisturized.  Do all whipped butter's feel this way? and what can I do to make this better? also where did I go wrong?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2015)

Anything with just oils and butters will be greasy.  You can cut it a but by using arrowroot powder or baking soda.  I personally use isopropyl myristate to help with the greasiness.   I you just don't like the combo you can try other oils as well.  Avocado and fractionated coconut oil are really nice too.  My whipped butters feel great on my skin.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep, its going to greasy. I've used arrowroot powder to help cut the greasy down some. Body butter has no moisture (water) in it so it won't actually moisturize already dry skin. I've found its best to use right after a shower, that way it helps trap the water in your skin. You can also use a lotion first then the butter.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 24, 2015)

I use tapioca starch to give a more powdery feel.


----------



## lsg (Jan 24, 2015)

You might check out this blog:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=greasy+body+butter


----------

